
Show HN: Turn JavaScript code into Emoji using Webpack - mechazawa
https://github.com/Mechazawa/emojify-webpack-plugin/
======
haburka
This should be the industry standard for uglifying js. I would love to inspect
source of websites and find out that everything is an emoji.

------
vesinisa
Heh, this is quite funny. By quick reading, it seems to just encode the input
JavaScript source bytes into emoji. A further development idea would be to
parse the input file with one of the JavaScript JavaScript parsers, encode
only select keywords, operators and number / string constants in emoji and
leave the rest as as-is.

One could select clever emoji for the keywords (eg. if=pondering face,
while=ferris wheel etc.) to produce a kind of shortened visual JavaScript
emoji syntax.

~~~
sunsetMurk
fork it!

------
danesparza
I love that the question of 'WHY?!' is asked and answered on their Github
project page.

------
runnr_az
I work on an emoji-related project and always joke about the whole stack being
emoji. Now, i can be soooo serious about it.

Uhhh... thx?

